# safe limit of overclocking



## sg1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Right!! I've decided to go with the Intel Q6600 quad core CPU(thanks for your help guys in my other recent threads) I was thinking... would it be "safe" to OC the Q6600(2.4Ghz) to the speed of the Q6700(2.66Ghz) or would it be a waste of time with little improvement in the already high performance of the Q6600?

PS: I forgot to mention... it will be stock cooling


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 27, 2008)

If its the G0 stepping, you can easily up the clocks to 3GHz on the stock heatsink. However if its the old B3 then the stock clocks of 2.4GHz will itself be an issue.


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 27, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Right!! I've decided to go with the Intel Q6600 quad core CPU(thanks for your help guys in my other recent threads) I was thinking... would it be "safe" to OC the Q6600(2.4Ghz) to the speed of the Q6700(2.66Ghz) or would it be a waste of time with little improvement in the already high performance of the Q6600?
> 
> PS: I forgot to mention... it will be stock cooling



Intel will be releasing the 45nm Penryn Quad Core Processors in March. Why don't you buy that instead of Q6600. It will be very good for overclocking. It aslo has FSB of 1333, more L2 Cache & consumes lesser power.

Here is the link from Wikipedia about the same:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#.22Yorkfield.22_.2845_nm.29

*Processor              - Frequency - L2 Cache - Release Date - Price*
Core 2 Quad Q9300 - 2500 MHz  - 6MB        - Feb-Mar 2008 - $266
Core 2 Quad Q9450 -  2667 MHz  - 12MB       - Mar 2008       - $316
Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 2833 MHz  - 12MB       - Feb-Mar 2008 -  $530

They have already been shipped by Intel.

I suggest you go with the Q9450 which is priced almost the price of a Q6600.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

@ shadow, penryn in 8 core processor rite ? u said 4...


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ shadow, penryn in 8 core processor rite ? u said 4...



Sorry ... my mistake ... its a *Yorkfield* based *Core 2 Quad. 
*
You can have a look at the following link for all the Core 2 architectures used.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_2


----------



## amitash (Feb 27, 2008)

who said u can overclock a GO Q6600 to 3Ghz on stock??i OCd mine to 2.7 and the temps went above 75C under load...now ivw got a thermalright ultra 120 extreme and its now OCd to 3Ghz at only 48C load temps...


----------



## sg1 (Feb 27, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Intel will be releasing the 45nm Penryn Quad Core Processors in March. Why don't you buy that instead of Q6600. It will be very good for overclocking. It aslo has FSB of 1333, more L2 Cache & consumes lesser power.
> 
> Here is the link from Wikipedia about the same:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#.22Yorkfield.22_.2845_nm.29
> ...


Thanks again guys for your help/advice 

Now comes the issue of price into the situation!!! -
I don't know what it's like in your country but... the higher you go with CPU power in UK, the difference between Intel and AMD plays a vital role in decisions on purchase!! For example-The Intel Q6850 at a local PC supplier is £677.98 !!!  Does that sound right?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

£677.98 is way too high for a average Indian


----------



## sg1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> £677.98 is way too high for a average Indian


That's exactly my point with the Intels price structure!!!

I don't mind paying the price for hardware if it's justified but I truely feel that the reason Intel charge so much is because "hardcore Intel lovers" are willing to pay the pricetag instead of looking for alternatives in the AMD world!!!

Don't get me wrong!!.... Intel make *GREAT* chips, but *what can justify such a price difference between two similar spec CPU's from the two main competitors?? *Because as far as I can tell(through reviews,clients etc) they both seem to be reliable/stable companies both dedicated to providing quality hardware to us- the customer


----------



## darklord (Feb 27, 2008)

amitash said:


> who said u can overclock a GO Q6600 to 3Ghz on stock??i OCd mine to 2.7 and the temps went above 75C under load...now ivw got a thermalright ultra 120 extreme and its now OCd to 3Ghz at only 48C load temps...


G0 can easily clock upto 3GHz on stock cooler, B3 cant


----------

